# Kann man den Anschluss-Inhaber der IP ermitteln



## Silenter (12 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich verfolge das Geschehen in diesem Forum schon länger und bin begeistert vom Zusammenhalt der Nutzer und den Hilfen.

Jetzt bräuchte ich mal Hilfe:

Bei uns hat sich ein User unberechtigt Zugang zum Server verschafft, was ich anhand eines Log's zweifelsfrei nachweisen konnte.
Anhand der IP habe ich erfahren, dass er sich bei der Telekom eingewählt haben muss (IP: 80.13X.XXX.X)

Nun meine Fragen:

1.)Was muss ich machen, um von der Telekom/T-Online den Inhaber des Anschlusses erfahren zu können ?
2.) Welche Schritte sollte man noch unternehmen, denn aus meiner Sicht zählt das mit in die Computer-Kriminalität ? 
3.) Welche Straftaten sind denn damit begangen worden

Wenn mir jemand Info's geben könnte, wäre das super !


Viele Grüße an alle aus Thüringen
Silenter


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Oktober 2003)

Das kommt darauf an, was derjenige angestellt hat. Das reicht von Computersabotage bis zum Computerbetrug. Per Strafanzeige kann dann ermittelt werden und der Ermittlungsbehörde ist durch die Telekom dann auch derjenige zu benennen, der über diese IP zu diesem Zeitpunkt am Werke war.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Oktober 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt darauf an, was derjenige angestellt hat. Das reicht von Computersabotage bis zum Computerbetrug. Per Strafanzeige kann dann ermittelt werden und der Ermittlungsbehörde ist durch die Telekom dann auch derjenige zu benennen, der über diese IP zu diesem Zeitpunkt am Werke war.




Zur Ergänzung *Strafanzeige* und *Strafantrag*, da einige Delikte nur auf Strafantrag verfolgt werden.

Bei einem Unternehmen muss der Vertretungsberechtigte , bei GmbH der Geschäftsführer, Strafanzeige und Strafantrag stellen.

Gängige Formulierung: "Ich stelle Strafanzeige und Strafantrag unter allen rechtlichen Gesichtspunkten."

Dann den Sachverhalt beschreiben. Sollte schnell gehen, da Verbindungsdaten nicht unendlich gespeichert werden (dürfen).


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2003)

*Datentrafic hoch geschraubt*

Bei uns wurde unsere HP angegriffen. 3xpro Sec wurde die HP aufgerufen. Damit war innerhalb von 3 Tage die HP-Traffic von 5 GByte erschöfft und alles weitere muß mit 1,5Cent/Mbyte bezahlwerden. Wenn das kein schaden ist. IP fing mit 217.xxx.xxx.xxx an, also aus Deutschland.


----------



## Heiko (13 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Datentrafic hoch geschraubt*



			
				KWL schrieb:
			
		

> IP fing mit 217.xxx.xxx.xxx an, also aus Deutschland.


Schau mal:
http://computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?217.128.1.1

Inwiefern muß also 217.0.0.0/8 eine deutsche IP sein?


----------



## AmiRage (13 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Datentrafic hoch geschraubt*



			
				KWL schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns wurde unsere HP angegriffen. 3xpro Sec wurde die HP aufgerufen. Damit war innerhalb von 3 Tage die HP-Traffic von 5 GByte erschöfft und alles weitere muß mit 1,5Cent/Mbyte bezahlwerden. Wenn das kein schaden ist. IP fing mit 217.xxx.xxx.xxx an, also aus Deutschland.


Auf der Homepage lag nicht zufällig ein Dialer oder etwas ähnliches? *SCNR*

Aber warum sollte eine solche Aktion unbedingt strafbar sein?


----------



## Silenter (15 Oktober 2003)

*Dürfen IP's überhaupt gespeichert werden*

Hallo Jurist und Devilfrank,

danke erst einmal für die Auskünfte.

Jetzt hätte ich aber noch eine Frage:

Ich habe von jemanden gehört, dass man die IP gar nicht speichern darf (z.B. in unserem Forum) - 
er bezieht sich hierbei auf TDDSG §3 Abs.2 und 4; §4 sowie auf §89 TKG, nun bin ich leicht verunsichert.

Nun frage ich mich aber, wie man sonst seinen Pflichten als Forumsbetreiber bezüglich der Kontrollpflicht der Postings auf rechtlich bedenkliche Inhalte (z.B. Links zu Kinderpornographischen Inhalten etc.) nachkommen soll, wenn man keine IP's speichert. Zumal man ja damit sowieso nichts anfangen kann, da ja nur die Ermittlungsbehörden Auskünfte diesbezüglich erhalten.

In unserem Forum sind die IP's auch nur für den Admin sichtbar, die normalen User  bekommen die Meldung "Sie haben keine Erlaubnis diese IP einzusehen."


Vielen Dank im voraus

Silenter


----------



## Heiko (15 Oktober 2003)

Das ist unter Juristen durchaus strittig.


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Oktober 2003)

@ Silenter

Sorry, da muss ich passen. Datenschutz ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

Wie dieser Bericht zeigt wird auch viel Schindluder mit der Herausgabe von Daten durch Strafverfolgungsbehörden getrieben:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-17.10.03-002/


----------

